
Ask HN: Would a full time tea/coffee waiter make you more productive? - andrewstuart
If there was a full time tea&#x2F;coffee waiter permanently available to get you a coffee at the push of a button, would this make you much more productive?
======
greenyoda
It would probably make me less productive. Having to get up and walk around
occasionally to get my tea helps me clear my head a little bit. My
productivity is a function of how well I can think, not how long I can sit at
my desk and code without getting up. (A few minutes of good thinking can save
hours of misguided coding.)

------
ddingus
No. The break is good. If I were to put one thing as the primary benefit in
fetching my own cup, it would be task / context change.

Doing that takes a bit. For me, it is roughly 20 minutes. I can cut down on
that with a walk, maybe brief chat, and enter new task spoolup ready.

------
thewizardofaus
No. It's always good to get up , stretch your legs and recollect your thoughts
on what you need to do.

------
cbluth
Yes, just as long as I get to keep my smoke breaks.

